# All of a sudden Potty Issues!



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophie has been potty trained since April and now all of a sudden is peeing and pooing on the rugs in the house! She is trained to potty on pee pads and for the last week or so she's been peeing and pooing on the pads only sometimes and on the rugs. I have racked my brain to try to figure out why she is doing this but can't figure it out. Nothing has changed in the house and our routine is the same. Maybe someone here can give me some advice?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is she? Has she been spayed? If not, she might be in season. If she is one year or younger, she may need some more time. My Rose was really hard to potty train. I never thought she would get it. She would do well for awhile, and then relapse. I just kept her from the area and reiterated where she was to go. With her, I had to do this over and over several times. Maltese are really sensitive. If yours uses potty pads, using a different brand might upset her. Mine want their pads clean and after two uses, they want it changed, especially if it has poo on it. I'm happy to say that Rose is finally trustworthy in the house, but she was about 18 months old. The Nature's Miracle does a great job on floors and carpet especially at removing the odor. Hang in there!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have a urine sample checked to rule out a UTI. 
Otherwise back to housetraining basics. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

We're having a relapse, too. Not easy having her in a store with accidents! I think somehow they just forget.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well the past two days have been good. No potty accidents at all. I did pull up the rugs that she had been pottying on and sprayed the others with Natures Miracle just in case. I suppose she was just having some "off" days.


----------

